# CO2 bottle caps



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey folks,

If anyone has done any DIY CO2 for planted aquariums, I'm wondering if there's any lfs that carries just the CO2 plastic caps only? Kinda look like this ... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

No one has any clue?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I have never seen them sold locally, only fleabay, Amazon or Aliexpress.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I was afraid of that ... but thanks for responding


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Caps*

Yah just saw this I saw them on e bay... have not seen him then locally...have u tried a beer or wine brew place ....


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Tom ... need to schedule meet up time again . Been crazy busy at work ... year end plus start of new project. Thanks


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

My friend gave me some co2 stuff from a painball shop. I'm too afraid to tinker with it lol. Knowing my luck it will explode.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Oddly enuf I have a bag of these &#55357;&#56860;

@Tom - I have a couple of these for you. Ordered them a long while ago just never got the chance to drop off to ya. I still need to pick up my stuff ....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hello*

hello mikey where the hek u been hows things going 
yes u do still sitting here was just wondering and thinking when I can drop off or meet u 
whats your schedule like mike 
let me know


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Oddly enuf I have a bag of these ��
> 
> @Tom - I have a couple of these for you. Ordered them a long while ago just never got the chance to drop off to ya. I still need to pick up my stuff ....


Hi *Mikeylikes* ... are you saying you have these Co2 caps available?  If so are you willing to sell a couple if possible ... please & thanks?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Hi *Mikeylikes* ... are you saying you have these Co2 caps available?  If so are you willing to sell a couple if possible ... please & thanks?


Yep I do ... just need to remember where I put them lol. Buy me a Timmies Coffee dbl dbl and we are good.

I have to meet up with Tom and give him a couple too. Maybe we can arrange a day to meet ... am free this Friday after work and Saturday I think.

@tom - when are you free? I can scoot on down this weekend if you are free


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Yep I do ... just need to remember where I put them lol. Buy me a Timmies Coffee dbl dbl and we are good.
> 
> I have to meet up with Tom and give him a couple too. Maybe we can arrange a day to meet ... am free this Friday after work and Saturday I think.
> 
> @tom - when are you free? I can scoot on down this weekend if you are free


Hey Mike ... I've been to Tom's place before and maybe we could meet up on Friday or I'll pick it up later from Tom if I can't make it. Sure ... Timmie's on me, no problemo  . Thanks!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

If Tom is free to meet tomorrow evening with you and me that would be ideal. I can head down And meet any time 6pm onward.

PM me and let me know or if you are in a rush for the caps maybe you can pick up from me?? .... I’m up at Kennedy and 16th.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> If Tom is free to meet tomorrow evening with you and me that would be ideal. I can head down And meet any time 6pm onward.
> 
> PM me and let me know or if you are in a rush for the caps maybe you can pick up from me?? .... I'm up at Kennedy and 16th.


Hey Mike ... am in no rush and I've PM'd you. Thanks again!


----------



## coyote (Feb 12, 2019)

Mikeylikes said:


> Oddly enuf I have a bag of these ��
> 
> @Tom - I have a couple of these for you. Ordered them a long while ago just never got the chance to drop off to ya. I still need to pick up my stuff ....


Hello,
May be it is too late but still do you have two of them?
Thanks,
Muharrem


----------

